
Windows 3.1 Is Still Alive, and It Just Killed a French Airport - zubi
https://news.vice.com/article/windows-31-is-still-alive-and-it-just-killed-a-french-airport
======
tofflos
"Fiacre compared the challenges of running the Windows 3.1-supported DECOR to
the issues faced by NASA with its Voyager program, which was launched in
1977."

Except that Voyager 1 is 20 billion kilometers away while this system is
sitting right at there the airport. ;-)

------
ctstover
If the supply of people willing to port win16 code to more maintainable
technology is really so low that a critical system in a air port can not be
fixed, then I think it is time market rates start to establish themselves.

I'll gladly hack win16 by moonlight for 190USD/hour. Contact if interested.

~~~
dragonbonheur
"Market rates" is why they'll either outsource it to India to save money or
keep using the old system to save money. Nobody died? Saving money remains
their best option.

~~~
dragonbonheur
Or they could always run it on OS/2 which was supposed to be a better Windows
than Windows anyway :D

------
Piskvorrr
That is entirely consistent with what we know of other zombies ;)

